# Constructor ist not visible



## js-mueller (29. Apr 2005)

HI, ich bin neu im Board und hoffe mal das ich jetzt nichts falsch mach ;-)
Also ich hab nen Problem mit meiner ersten jsp datei / java Klasse.Ich benutze Tomcat 5 um die jsp auszuführen.

Ich bekomme folgenden fehler:



> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
> 
> An error occurred at line: 3 in the jsp file: /rKonfig.jsp
> Generated servlet error:
> The constructor rDB_verb() is not visible



Das ist meine Klasse


```
package rKonfig.stdKls;

public class rDB_verb
{
	private String rDB_addresse;
        private String rDB_bnzName;

    public rDB_verb()
    {
        rDB_addresse = "test"; 
    }
    public String rDB_verb2() 
    {
        return rDB_addresse;
    }
}
```

So das ist meine jsp datei ( auch nichts wildes )


```
<%@ page import="rKonfig.stdKls.*" %>

<%
rDB_verb test = new rDB_verb();
String test2 = test.rDB_verb2();
out.println(test2);
%>
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei diesem Problem helfen  Ich hab in der Scuhe schon geshen das es bei jemand daran lag das der Kontrucktor nicht public ist, aber daran kann es ja bei mir net liegen :-/


----------



## bellmann29 (29. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

nein, Fragen zu stellen ist garantiert nicht falsch.  

Also, was Du sofort ändern bzw. überdenken solltest: Code-Conventions (hoffe dies richtig geschrieben zu haben)

Packages immer klein, Klassen-Namen immer GROSS


```
package rkonfig.stdkls;

public class RKonfig{
    
    private String dbAddress;
    private String dbBNZName;

    public RKonfig(){
        this.dbAddress = "test";
    }

    public String getDBAddress(){
        return dbAddress;
    }
}
```

Schreib erst-mal alles noch mal sauber. 

Sind die Zeilen-nummern eigentlich aus Deinene CodeFragmenten richtig. Es ist jeweils nichts in Zeile 3.


----------



## js-mueller (29. Apr 2005)

Jetzt gehts, lag vielleicht wirklich an den paar kleinen mängeln  
Danke


----------

